# تفريغ الأشعة الكهرومغناطيسية الضارة



## ربيع عاطر (23 يوليو 2009)

يستقبل الجسم البشري قدرا كبيرا من الأشعة الكهرومغناطيسية يوميا من الأجهزة الكهربائية التي يستخدمها الإنسان .

أنت جهاز استقبال لكميات كبيرة من الأشعة الكهرومغناطيسية أي أنك مشحون بالكهرباء وأنت لا تشعر ، وهذه الأشعة لها مضار على الجسم البشري إذا لم يتم تفريغها فهي قد تسبب الكثير من التأثيرات الضارة ومن ذلك الصداع ، والشعور بالضيق ، والكسل والخمول ، وآلالام المختلفة ..


*كيف الخلاص إذن ?*

باحث غربي توصّل في بحثه العلمي إلى أن أفضل طريقة لتخلّص جسم الإنسان من الشحنات الكهربائية الموجبة هي أن يضع جبهته على الأرض أكثر من مرة في اليوم والليلة ، لأن الأرض سالبة فهي تسحب الشحنات الموجبة من الجسم كما يحدث في السلك الكهربائي الذي يُمَدَّ إلى الأرض في المباني لسحب شحنات الكهرباء من الصواعق إلى الأرض ..
ضع جبهتك على الأرض حتى تُفرغ الشحنات الكهربائية الضارة ..
ويزيدك البحث بيانا وإدهاشا حين يقول :الأفضل أن توضع الجبهة على التراب مباشرة ويزيدك إدهاشا أكبر حينما يقول :إن أفضل طريقة في هذا الأمر أن تضع جبهتك على الأرض وأنت في اتجاه مركز الأرض ، لأنك في هذه الحالة تتخلص من الشحنات الكهربائية بصورة أفضل وأقوى وتزداد اندهاشا حينما تعلم أن مركز الأرض علميا ، مكة المكرمة !!
وأن الكعبة هي محور الأرض تماما كما تثبت ذلك الدراسات الجغرافية !!

إذن فإن السجود .... في صلواتك ، هو الحالة الأمثل لتفريغ تلك الشحنات الضارة .

وهي الحالة الأمثل لقربك من خالق هذا الكون ومبدعه سبحانه وتعالى .....

إلا أنّ الغرض الرئيسي من السجود هو التعبد والخضوع لله تعالى ولكن له فوائد إضافية ومن أهمها هذه الفائدة التي اكتشفت حديثا فسبحان الله.


----------



## المهندس (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ..


البعض يقول يزول الصداع بمجرد أن اسجد ..
فسبحان الله العظيم ..

سمعت أن هنالك اسواره تلبس على اليد مفيده في هذا الموضوع !
فهل تفيدينا عن هذه الاسواره وكيفية عملها ؟

أتوقع قديما كان هنالك اسواره اسمها ( سوار ابن سينا )
نحاسيه و تلبس على اليد بحيث تمتص الكهرباء الزائدة في الجسم ..

وتحياتي


----------



## ربيع عاطر (1 أغسطس 2009)

بحثت لأتأكد من الأمر قبل إجابتكم فوجدت ما يلي:




*من أهم ما يشاع حول هذا السوار قدرته على الحفاظ على الرشاقة و التخلص من السمنة *

*و المثير في الأمر أن دليل التعليمات المرفق مع السوار يوصي بلبس السوار بشكل دائم ليلا و نهارا حتى أثناء الأستحمام موهما الناس بأن تفاعل النحاس مع الماء يؤدي الى تخفيف آلام المفاصل بالإضافة إلى امتصاص الطاقة الزائدة*


*خلاصة ما توصلت إليه: إن الطب الحديث يعتبر هذا السوار نوعاً من الدجل و الشعوذة إذ لا يوجد أساس علمي يستند إليه التأثير المزعوم لهذا السوار.. *

*كما يرى الأطباء أن التأثير الوحيد لهذا السوار النحاسي يسمى في علم النفس بـ ( الإيحاء Suggestion) بإيهام الشخص المستخدم للسوار بأن له منافع علاجية لتحسين حالته النفسية وهذا يؤثر على الصحة الجسدية .*

*أما علماء الدين فقد حرموا استخدام هذا السوار باعتباره نوعا من التمائم المنهي عن استخدامها.. و اعتبروه من الخرافات و الأساطير الغيبية مما يفسد العقيدة *



*والله أعلم *



*سؤالي الآن: لماذا نعلّق آمالنا بأشياء كهذه إذا كان السجود يفي بهذا الغرض؟*
*ولكن علينا أن ننتبه إلى شيء مهم وهو ألا نسجد من أجل هذه الغاية فما هي إلا تأكيد على أهمية السجود*

*إذ لا حاجة للمسلم أن يفكر في كيفية التخلص من الإشعاعات الضارة لأن ذلك تحصيل حاصل بالنسبة له *
*فلنعبد الله مخلصين له الدين وهو يتكفل بحمايتنا ورعايتنا*


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك اختي جزاك الله خيراً

انا كذلك الصداع بيخف عندي عند السجود 

الحمد لله رب العالمين على نعمة الإسلام


----------



## مهاجر (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير مشرفتنا الفاضلة

نعم السجود لله ...ولا نشك ولا نندهش من الفائدة المرجوة بالتقرب الى الله من خلال الصلاة بجميع أركانها 

ونشكرك على المعلومات عن السوار ...

موضوع قيم ... شكراً لك


----------

